# SRAM XX1 technology... when is it coming to road?



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I was at the LBS yesterday where they had their annual "Bike Rep Night"...

the SRAM guy was showing their XX1 crank with the XX1 chain... well well as a system the chain stays on the crank (very difficult to pull out, but does not hinder rotation)...to prevent dropped chains.

apparently, the rep or SRAM hasn't considered it yet, for road applications... maybe to eliminate the chain keeper on the Red


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's my 2 cents: Sram will soon be releasing a Red level 1x11 hydraulic disk brake CX specific group.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Might be hard to have a big enough gear range while keeping each gears close enough for road use with a single chainring, might be okay for flattish roads but as soon as you hit mountains, you'll either run out of gears on the way up or the way down... or have each gear so far from one another that you'll have to change cadence way more than most roadies would like to.

But it will happen for cyclocross for sure as the typical cross setup usually use chainrings that are already close in size to each other (typical setup for pros is 39/46) and closer ratio cassettes so the range doesn't need to be as wide. And because of the surface change, most cross racers (and mountain bikers) are already used to vary their cadence a lot more so the big gaps between gears wont be as bad. Many people are already using 1x10 setups (I am, 40t ring and a 11-29 cassette) and while your rep didn't know, Ryan Trebon used a prototype XX1 style chainring in Bend last fall and when prototypes are ridden in races, they're usually tested a lot more out of sight.

Adam Craig had that bike at the Giant MTB team launch recently, looks pretty sweet (to use Adam's vocabulary). With SRAM's new 11-32 11 speed road cassette, all it would need is a bigger sized XX1 chainring on a narrower crankset... this bike wasn't usable, they assembled it quickly for showing off or hinting at what's to come (it had a too wide 9 speed chain on a 10 speed cassette and 11 speed rear shifter).


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Most of SRAM's Red 22 innovations are on the braking end. cool stuff though i'm not too keen on jumping aboard just for that reason.


----------

